# coming to members rides...



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
I've been noticing more of your rides and figured we need some common thread besides the car to 'bond' us.
So there will be a:
show us your fog/driving lights thread.
""""" painted V/C
"""" painted rear light bar
"""" indiglos
""""" Tein coilovers (well in the summer anyway) or KYB AGX, etc.
""""" big brakes
""""" front/rear strut bar
""""" HU in dash.
""""" Your stealth Halos
""""" Your chrome Halos
""""" your aftermarket grille

I guess the only things not to show are body kits and rims because thats already been done on the board.

I'll set this up this afternoon. I gotta run now.
I posted this in general, since it is for general board knowledge, the sub threads will all be in member rides since thats what they are.

Seth


----------

